# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Franois Dorin, nouveau responsable du Magazine et co-responsable de la rubrique DotNet

## Community Management

Chers membres du club,

C'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous annonce que Franois DORIN est dsormais le responsable officiel du magazine et co-responsable de la rubrique DotNet et ses sous-rubriques (Visual Studio, ASP.Net, C#, Azure etc.), en parfaite collaboration avec Hinault Romaric. 

Franois est un membre actif de la rdaction, qui apporte depuis quelques annes, des contributions multiformes, tant dans la rdaction d'articles, de billets blogs, que dans l'assistance aux membres du club et aux membres de la rdaction.

Il a dmontr sa motivation et sa disponibilit  animer le magazine, qui tait en berne depuis deux ans. Par son engagement, le magazine est enfin de retour. Il en est dsormais le nouveau responsable.

Mais sa dtermination ne se limite pas qu'au magazine. Il s'engage aussi comme co-responsable de la rubrique DotNet, rubrique dans laquelle il a apport un rel dynamisme ces dernires annes.

Nous comptons sur vous pour apporter votre soutien  Franois dans ses nouvelles missions. Alors n'hsitez pas  le  contacter par message priv, si vous souhaitez collaborer avec lui et apporter vos contributions pour le magazine ou la rubrique DotNet.

L'ide, c'est de pouvoir constituer une quipe pour la gestion du magazine. Toute personne volontaire  rejoindre cette quipe sera la bienvenue.
Et il en est de mme pour la rubrique DotNet, qui a galement besoin de sang neuf pour actualiser ses contenus. 

Mais avant, joignez-vous  moi pour souhaiter la bienvenue  Franois DORIN, le nouveau responsable DotNet & Magazine. 

 ::lahola::   ::lahola::

----------


## Malick

En voil une double nomination bien mrite. 

Toutes mes flicitations et bon courage pour la suite... Grand succs

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## gvasseur58

Eh bien, bienvenue  Franois DORIN, le nouveau responsable DotNet & Magazine ! Il ne va pas manquer de travail, mais il ne sera pas seul...

 ::lahola::   ::lahola::

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations et bienvenue !

----------

